# External filter modded outlet for water changes



## jamesj1984 (Mar 13, 2015)

HI Guys, 
I am firstly new to the forum having setup my first Malawi Mbuna tank. What a great site and source of information.

I was wondering how to make water changes easier. Would it be possible to fit a Tee to the outlet of a filter with 2 valves so when you close the valve to the tank and open the other valve the water will be diverted to the drain or sink. 
I have a 300litre tank and syhoning water out into a bucket is very VERY time consuming and energy draining haha. Just wondered if this was a method can be used.

Of course this would be pure weekly water change method only. I have a hand held syphon to clean the gravel on a monthly basis along with a good glass scrape so its by no means cutting that out.

Has anyone done it or tried. Ta


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

If you where to do this you would still need a hose to go from the tank to a drain source and a water source to fill. Why not just buy a python instead.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm with Cyphound. Python and you're done.


----------



## jamesj1984 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes I can see the reason for that. But with a Python if your emptying say 40gallons from your tank your also running your tap and wasting 40gallons on top to suck the water out. 
This way its pumping the water so you dont need to run your tap also. I am on a meter where I live so every drop of water counts haha


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It should work, provided you can get everything to fit properly. This is what I do with my FX5 as it comes with 3 connectors. One has a length of hose on it and I switch it with the return line for draining the tank. No water waste and it drains much faster. 
The alternative is to buy a pump and use it with a separate hose for draining.


----------



## jamesj1984 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks GTZ.

I will give it a go and see what happens is my best bet - if all else fails may purchase a python


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

jamesj1984 said:


> Yes I can see the reason for that. But with a Python if your emptying say 40gallons from your tank your also running your tap and wasting 40gallons on top to suck the water out.
> This way its pumping the water so you dont need to run your tap also. I am on a meter where I live so every drop of water counts haha


As long as the sink end of the python is lower than the water level in the tank, you can use siphon action and not waste water. I normally empty my tanks outside via the python hose, then attach to sink to refill. No wasted water.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I do the same. My basement floor drain for the basement tanks and the toilet for the upstairs tank. Takes a little longer but I do glass scraping and other maintenance while it drains.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

GTZ said:


> This is what I do with my FX5 as it comes with 3 connectors. One has a length of hose on it and I switch it with the return line for draining the tank. No water waste and it drains much faster.


What I'd love to see someone do, and then show me how, is to do what GTZ has done above, and then on the Intake side, make that into something to siphon the gravel with... I took an Aqueon gravel siphon, and with some fittings and a hose barb, attached it to a garden hose. I'm on the second floor so siphoning is not an issue from me - my garden hose just goes through the sliding glass door and over the deck. But that way, I'm siphoning the gravel at the same time I'm draining the water.

But the whole concept would be cooler if it was pump driven...


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I use a Quiet One 1200 pump and a system of valves to move water between my tanks and the sink. Works a treat, and I don't have to worry about hoses slipping out of tanks or the sink, wasting water, and I can get the tank water level below the level of the sink.

If you ditch the gravel, you don't need to vac anything.

-Ryan


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ryan_R said:


> I use a Quiet One 1200 pump and a system of valves to move water between my tanks and the sink. Works a treat, and I don't have to worry about hoses slipping out of tanks or the sink, wasting water, and I can get the tank water level below the level of the sink.


I bet the OP (and me!) would love to see some photos or video of this... 



Ryan_R said:


> If you ditch the gravel, you don't need to vac anything. -Ryan


Agree, I've personally decided to go NO substrate on my next tank. I'm going to silicone natural slate to the bottom of the tank.


----------

